
Vim as an IDE - nafizh
https://blog.jez.io/2015/03/03/vim-as-an-ide/
======
johncoltrane
No.

Step 1: Those two lines are completely useless.

Step 2: How about explaining those settings?

Step 3: Enabling the mouse for what, exactly? Is that necessary for using Vim,
as an IDE or not?

Step 4: What is Vundle? Why is it necessary? Why Vundle and not the
alternatives?

Step 5: That part is completely useless.

Step 6: Vim already has a file explorer. How about explaining why you think
people should install a second one? And why this one and not the other
alternatives?

Step 7: How about explaining why you think a huge plugin is needed for syntax
checking when Vim already has everything needed? And why this plugin and not
the other alternatives?

Step 8: Why is that useful? What about the built-in features?

Step 9: Again, why a plugin and why this one specifically?

Step 11: Why gitgutter and not a (much better) alternative? And why do you
think it's a good idea to do version control stuff in your editor in the first
place?

Step 12: How is that useful?

Step 13: How is that useful?

Step 14: That plugin is only useful if you use tmux which is itself of limited
usefulness outside of a couple of very specific use cases… that you didn't
talk about.

Step 16: Is that a joke?

